
Movie written by AI algorithm turns out to be hilarious and intense - vinnyglennon
http://arstechnica.co.uk/the-multiverse/2016/06/sunspring-movie-watch-written-by-ai-details-interview/
======
ken_the_bin
Interestingly random, yes, but I wouldn't call it hilarious. But maybe that's
just me.

The whole thing is less than ten minutes, so it's worth the time for a look.

